# Eye Grooming



## Jacklyn Weeks (Dec 23, 2007)

I'm sure there is another thread about this but when I read previous ones they were mostly about products. I was wondering how often you guys clean under your havs eyes. Every day? We've been doing Norahs about every other day and they still get pretty gunked up.
Also, what type of comb/brush do you suggest in best for brushing the havs. I was recommended one by the lady who works where I buy my pet supplies but it appears to be hurting Norah. She runs away and whines whenever I try to brush her. I've tried with a softer one but it doesn't seem to do anything. 
Any suggestions are great and I'm sorry if this is a repeat post. Thanks.


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

I use a eye brow brush/comb (human type) I got at Walgreens.


----------



## Squirt (Oct 10, 2007)

I comb under Squirt's eyes every day or the gunk gets terrible. I use a small "Lil Paws" comb that is about 4" long and has a wider tooth comb on one side and a flea comb size on the other side. I first comb with the wide side, then with the small size. If the eye gunk is bad I wet a cotton ball and hold it on the hair at the inside corner of her eye until the gunk gets wet and soft, then comb it out. It doesn't pull that way.


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Squirt said:


> I comb under Squirt's eyes every day or the gunk gets terrible. I use a small "Lil Paws" comb that is about 4" long and has a wider tooth comb on one side and a flea comb size on the other side. I first comb with the wide side, then with the small size. If the eye gunk is bad I *wet* a cotton ball and hold it on the hair at the inside corner of her eye until the gunk gets wet and soft, then comb it out. It doesn't pull that way.


with plain water or a product?
Sally


----------



## Squirt (Oct 10, 2007)

I wet it with plain water, just to soften the eye gunk and make it comb out easier.

It is a Lil Pals comb I use, not Lil Paws.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

I use that "Lil Pals" comb too. LOVE IT!!!! Love it, love it. It is my favorite 'mat' comb too.

I just wash her eyes by wetting it w/ a child's medicine dispenser and I shampoo and condition sometimes, and/or use the lil' pals brush to comb it out. I can pick the boogers out with my fingers usually. She's really pretty cooperative and sits still.

Kara


----------



## Jacklyn Weeks (Dec 23, 2007)

Thank you for all your suggestions as they all are verrry helpful! 

Kara, your lucky! Norah is incredibly uncooperative when it comes to grooming of any sort! Where did you guys purchase the Lil' Pals combs?


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

I do theirs every day. Kodi is very easy - very little gunk to clean. Shelby tears a lot so the gunk builds up and she gets all crusty. So, I have to do it every day. I use a wash cloth to soften it up, then comb it out. They are very good about having their eyes cleaned.


----------



## JanB (Oct 26, 2007)

I wet Tessa under the eyes with plain water and work it out with my fingers. She's not cooperative with anything near her eyes (yet...we're working on it) and I'm afraid to put anything sharp like a comb near her eyes for fear she'll move and I poke an eye out!

When I bathe her I use baby shampoo around her face and eyes.


----------



## Squirt (Oct 10, 2007)

I got the lil pal comb at my local pet store, I've also seen it at Pet Supermarket. It is small enough to control easily around the eyes and ears.

When doing Squirt's eyes, I put her on my lap and kind of cradle her head against my chest with one hand, and do her eye with the other hand. She doesn't like it but she doesn't struggle either. That is also how I cuddle her sometimes.


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

I also use a comb to take out the eye gunk and a wet cotton ball if I need it. I use the Revolution rotating comb (flea comb size) and Kubrick doesn't mind it at all when I do it.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

I bought the comb at the Petstore around the corner, not a chain-store, it was about $4. It is in a section for 'teacup' breeds. I've seen it a few places online for under $5. You could also use a flea comb, but that lil pals ones is really tiny and good for those hard to reach places 

I think they get more cooperative as they get older, she wasn't alway cooperative..Actually, I sit her NEXT to the sink, not in the sink, she seems to like that better.

Kara


----------



## ivyagogo (Sep 11, 2007)

I use a flea comb just about every day to get his eye gunk out. Here's something kind of odd. When we first got Gryff at 3 months old, he had really bad tear staining. At 4 months, he went to the groomer and she cut all the tear stains out. They never came back. What's up with that - not that I'm complaining.


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

I wash Bugsy's eyes on the need to basis. He doesn't tear too much, but when I see any gunk in the eyes, I just use warm water (and sometime shampoo if he's been playing too hard) and cotton ball to clean the area, then use revolution rotating comb flea brush to get everything out. I also bought a revolution medium comb and their rake comb, but the best comb I've ever used (on any of my dogs and cats) is still the Greyhound comb. I haven't found any I like better. Has anyone used the Chris Christiansan combs and Greyhound and how do they compare???


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Julia, I have both a Greyhound and the Buttercombs (Chris Christensen) and I like the Buttercomb better. The Greyhound is a great comb and if you're happy with it, I don't think you necessarily need the Buttercomb... I just find that the Buttercomb seems to glide more easily through the hair and doesn't snag as much as the Greyhound... also, the additional handle (which I bought) is very helpful and easy on the hands.


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Thanks Lina, good to know.  I have the old, original Greyhound comb that I've had for over 12 years and it will be interesting how the new combs compare. I am almost tempted to bring Bugsy to the show to try it on him, but don't want to be tied down by him at the show. I just want to relax, watch, shop and enjoy.


----------



## Jacklyn Weeks (Dec 23, 2007)

Thanks so much for all the suggestions. Norah is definately a tearer and she gets awful eye gunk. I've been using just a plain washcloth and warm water so all of these ideas are great!!


----------



## littlebuddy (May 30, 2007)

i just started using a product called pawier, it helps with the runny eyes. i always thought it was due to allergies but it's 20 degrees outside so i know that's not the issue! it's cut down onthe runny eyes. it's vitamins in a liquid, i started my have with a drop in his water and worked up to 10 drops each day in his water. it's working great! i have also tried the angel eyes, that helps with the goop as well.


----------



## Tom King (Aug 2, 2006)

I keep a small "flea comb" beside my chair and any time one is in my lap and needs a little "removal" the comb makes quick work of it. I don't really know how often for each though-probably every few days.


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Hey Tom, 

Good to see ya!


----------



## judith (Dec 15, 2006)

i found pawiers web site, the vendors aren't close by. does anyone know where it is available?


----------



## DAJsMom (Oct 27, 2006)

I use a flea comb and some contact lens cleaner (travel size bottle of bausch and lomb) to get the eye gunk out of her hair. I don't put the cleaner in Dusty's eyes, just on the hair. I don't think it would hurt her eyes though.


----------



## havanesebyha (Apr 25, 2007)

I have the Chris Christensen combs and brushes and love them! I threw out all my other ones as they just don't compare. I got a CC face comb and it is the best size ~ really great. I also got the handles, but really like them without the handles so I would say don't waste your money on the handles, but the combs and brushes are wonderful!


----------



## CinnCinn (Mar 30, 2007)

Here is a picture of the different combs I use. On the right are their face combs. Compared to the standard flea comb (top - with green handle), you can see they are very small. They make our grooming job so much easier. I love love love them. They are worth the *pricey* price tag.

You can check them out at: www.showdogstore.com 
In the search field type: Chris Christensen


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

*Comb Handles*

I got the handle for the Chris Christensen comb because I had a Keeshond who took about two hours to comb out completely and this helped with the hand fatigue and pinched nerves. But I can't stand the way the comb rattles in the handle, so I use it most often without the handle. At $20+ for the handle, I wouldn't waste the money for it.


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

I don't know, I really like the handles for the CC combs. I think it works very well for me (really does help with my hands) and I haven't heard it rattle once. It's a perfect fit. Maybe the newer handles are made for a better fit?


----------

